
I told my doctor I didn’t want kids. She sent me to a therapist - dwaxe
http://www.vox.com/first-person/2017/2/20/14617778/woman-no-kids-sterilization
======
true_tuna
I'm currently therapy for this very reason. I feel you, though my experience
has been much less infuriating. I want to reach through time and space and
shake your doctor.

